# Browser-basiertes online Pokerspiel mit Java



## oppaernst (19. Jan 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bereits mit Eclipse ein lauffähiges Texas Hold'em Pokerspiel für bis zu 8 Spieler programmiert.
Das Spiel enthält aber derzeit noch keine grafische Benutzeroberfläche.

Jetzt möchte ich aus diesem Spiel ein online-Multiplayergame mit einer grafischen Benutzeroberfläche machen, das jeder Spieler über seinen Internetbrowser, z.B. von zu Hause aus, spielen kann.

Was würdet ihr mir zur Zielerreichung empfehlen?
- Wie programmiert man soetwas?

Was soll das Spiel können?
- Grafische Spieloberfläche im Browser über Java
- Ein Spieler muss hosten und bis zu 7 Freunde nehmen am Spiel Teil
- Server-Client-Aufbau


----------



## mihe7 (21. Jan 2021)

Für das UI selbst: HTML/CSS + JavaScript
Für die Kommunikation würde sich ein über Websockets laufendes Protokoll anbieten.
Server: was grad rumliegt; theoretisch kannst Du das komplett selbst implementieren, sinnvoller ist es, was fertiges zu nehmen. SpringBoot, Java EE, Microprofile oder einzelne Implementierungen wie Grizzly+Tyrus - sollte alles möglich sein.


----------

